# Bangkok, Saigon HCMC, Phnom Phen



## Iron Flatline (Feb 23, 2008)

Bit of a long shot, but I'm going to...

Bangkok - Mar 1 - 4

Saigon - Mar 4 - 8

Siem Reap - Mar 8 - 10

Phnom Phen - Mar 10 - 14

... and then probably Istanbul Mar 15 - 18.

Anyone around?

Any pointers?


----------

